# 1973 ford 2000 gas questions



## SUREGRIP391 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello, I am new to the forums and new to my 73' Ford 2000 3cyl gas Tractor that I recently purchased to cut some grass at my camp so I have a few questions that I hope you all could help me with? If anyone has a parts book , can you confirm what oil filter to use on this? It currently has a Napa 1452 filter on it, some of the online sites say to use a PH8A but the two do not cross over as the same filter? Also, i have a 5 foot finish mower that i run off my three point hitch. The finish mower will need some oil in the gearbox that is on it, i see over the winter here in NY that it expanded and some leaked out all over the deck. It also leaked some when I ran the mower last fall. Is that normal? What kind of oil goes in here? Also can anyone confirm a spark plug number and gap? I plan to buy some parts at tractor supply and want to get the right parts. Thanks for your time! I am looking forward to looking around here. 

Aaron


----------

